# Δηλαδή, εσείς πόσες ώρες κοιμάστε;



## crystal (May 23, 2013)

Ρε σεις, με αγχώνετε! Πότε προλαβαίνετε και τα βλέπετε όλα αυτά; Φταίει που εγώ κοιμάμαι οχτάωρο κάθε μέρα;


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Οχτάωρο;;;


----------



## crystal (May 23, 2013)

Τι, όχι;


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Ε όχι.
Πού καιρός για ύπνο;


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Πέρα από την πλάκα, τις καθημερινές κοιμάμαι 4-6 ώρες μάξιμουμ, πού και πού με καμιά ώρα συμπλήρωμα το μεσημέρι.
Το σαββατοκύριακο μπορεί να συμπληρώσω 8ωρο, αλλά όχι πάντα.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Οχτάωρο;;;; :blink:


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2013)

Εχμ, σοβαρά τώρα, εσείς γιατί κοιμάστε λίγο;
Έχετε πολλή δουλειά; Έχετε αϋπνίες; Έχετε άγχος να δείτε όλα τα σίριαλ αυτού του νήματος; Έχετε φασαριόζους γείτονες; Και κυρίως: πώς βγάζετε μια μέρα δουλειάς αν δεν έχετε κλείσει τουλάχιστον εφτά ώρες;
(Από την έρευνα να εξαιρεθεί ο Ζάζουλας, που έχει αποδεδειγμένα ξεπεράσει τα ανθρώπινα μεγέθη - μένει να διαπιστώσουν οι επόμενες γενιές ότι είναι σάιμποργκ.)


----------



## azimuthios (May 24, 2013)

Κι εγώ λίγο κοιμάμαι. 4-5 ώρες το πολύ. Ακόμα και τα σαββατοκύριακα πάνω από 6-7 ώρες δεν παίζει. Και δουλεύω 12 ώρες την ημέρα στάνταρ σε διάφορα πράγματα, που όλα τους περιλαμβάνουν νοητική κόπωση. Καμιά φορά πλέον συμπληρώνω μια ωρίτσα το μεσημέρι μόνο. 

Σ' εμένα την καλύτερη εξάσκηση σε αυτό την έκαναν τα παιδιά. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Μα δεν υπάρχει στάνταρ στο πόσες ώρες ύπνου (πρέπει να) κοιμάται ημερησίως κάθε άνθρωπος. :) 7-9 είναι περίπου ο μέσος όρος, έχουν καταγραφεί περιπτώσεις φυσιολογικών ανθρώπων που κοιμούνταν από 4-11 ώρες.


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2013)

crystal said:


> Εχμ, σοβαρά τώρα, εσείς γιατί κοιμάστε λίγο;
> Έχετε πολλή δουλειά; Έχετε αϋπνίες; Έχετε άγχος να δείτε όλα τα σίριαλ αυτού του νήματος; Έχετε φασαριόζους γείτονες; Και κυρίως: πώς βγάζετε μια μέρα δουλειάς αν δεν έχετε κλείσει τουλάχιστον εφτά ώρες;
> (Από την έρευνα να εξαιρεθεί ο Ζάζουλας, που έχει αποδεδειγμένα ξεπεράσει τα ανθρώπινα μεγέθη - μένει να διαπιστώσουν οι επόμενες γενιές ότι είναι σάιμποργκ.)


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την προλαλήσασα, γιατί έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όταν δουλεύω ξεκούραστη αποδίδω πολύ καλύτερα. Και αν δεν κοιμηθώ τουλάχιστον 7 ώρες, και μάλιστα καλά*, δαγκώνω. 


____________
*Σκέφτομαι να προτείνω νόμο που να προβλέπει κρέμασμα από τα αφτιά όσων οδηγούν μηχανάκι με κομμένη εξάτμιση, αυτοκίνητο με γούφερ που παίζει σκυλάδικα και άλλα τέτοια ενοχλητικά στη διαπασών κλπ.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Από παιδί είχα δύσκολο ύπνο, κοιμόμουν λίγο, ξυπνούσα εύκολα... Ειδικά αν ξυπνούσα κατά τις 4 τα ξημερώματα δεν ξανάκλεινε το μάτι με τίποτα. Βρε τι χαμομήλια, τι πασιφλόρες, τι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες...
Και όχι μόνο από άγχος· και από δημιουργικό οίστρο. Λες και οι καλύτερες ιδέες μού κατεβαίνουνε μέσ' τ' άγρια μεσάνυχτα.

Εδώ και κάποια χρόνια ξυπνάω υποχρεωτικά πάρα πολύ νωρίς (αλλά_ πάρα _πολύ νωρίς, λέμε  ) εξαιτίας της δουλειάς του καλού μου. Ήτανε στραβός ο κλήμας...
Το τετράωρο είναι ο μέσος όρος, στις έξι κάνω πανηγύρι, οχτάωρο έχω να χτυπήσω από μωρό!


----------



## Palavra (May 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Από παιδί είχα δύσκολο ύπνο, κοιμόμουν λίγο, ξυπνούσα εύκολα...


Εγώ πάλι έχω κοιμηθεί μέχρι και κάτω από ηχείο σε ρέιβ πάρτι (ήμουν πολύ άγριο νιάτο )


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2013)

Μπέρνι. There's nothing more comfortable than sleeping while someone else gets ready for work. (αγνώστου) True story.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω κοιμηθεί μέχρι και κάτω από ηχείο σε ρέιβ πάρτι (ήμουν πολύ άγριο νιάτο )



Φαίνεται πως είχες πάρει λάθος σταφ. :lol:


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

crystal said:


> Μπέρνι. There's nothing more comfortable than sleeping while someone else gets ready for work. (αγνώστου) True story.



Λοιπόν, άκου να δεις: ισχύει και για μένα. Για πολλά πολλά χρόνια, μόλις άκουγα το πρώτο λεωφορείο να περνάει, χαλάρωνα, νύσταζα, και με ξανάπαιρνε ο ύπνος...
Χμ... μήπως να μετακόμιζα κοντά σε κανα αμαξοστάσιο; Σκεψ σκεψ...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Πάντως οι περισσότερες έρευνες δείχνουν ότι το φυσιολογικό είναι 6-9 ώρες.


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι, δεν με νοιάζει πόσες ώρες θα κοιμηθώ αλλά τι ώρα θα ξυπνήσω. Είτε πέσω στις 12 είτε πέσω στις 6, αν με αναγκάσεις να σηκωθώ πριν τις 10 τότε θα είμαι κομμάτια όλη τη μέρα...


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι έχω κοιμηθεί μέχρι και κάτω από ηχείο σε ρέιβ πάρτι (ήμουν πολύ άγριο νιάτο )


Παρομοίως, έχω κοιμηθεί σε καλοκαιρινή ντισκοτέκ κάτω από το ηχείο, και χωρίς να έχω πάρει κάτι, ούτε καν ποτό. 
Αλλά τον έχω στο τσεπάκι μου τον ύπνο, είναι κληρονομικό, κι ο πατέρας μου μπορούσε να κοιμηθεί οπουδήποτε. :)
Αλλά τα τελευταία -πολλά- χρόνια που κοιμάμαι μόνο 6 ώρες τις καθημερινές, αισθάνομαι την έλλειψή του και νομίζω πως μου έχει κάνει ζημιά στα νεύρα.


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Σκέφτομαι να προτείνω νόμο που να προβλέπει κρέμασμα από τα αφτιά όσων οδηγούν μηχανάκι με κομμένη εξάτμιση, αυτοκίνητο με γούφερ που παίζει σκυλάδικα και άλλα τέτοια ενοχλητικά στη διαπασών κλπ.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως! Προτείνω μάλιστα ιδιαίτερα αυστηρές ποινές στις εξής δύο περιπτώσεις:
(α) στην εξοχή, όπου μέσα στην ησυχία ακούς από μακριά την εξάτμιση να εεεεεεεεεεεεεεερχεται, και μετά να φεεεεεεεεεύγει...
(β) στην πόλη, όπου αναγκάζεσαι να κοιμάσαι με τα παράθυρα κλειστά κατακαλόκαιρο...

Για να σας προλάβω, πριν μου πείτε ότι δεν άφησα καμία εξαίρεση, η πρότασή μου προβλέπει ελαφρύτερες ποινές
(γ) για μηχανάκια με τρύπια εξάτμιση σε έρημες βραχονησίδες
(δ) για σκυλάδικα στο τέρμα πάνω σε σκάφος, στα 30 ναυτικά μίλια από την ακτή.

Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ικανοποιούμαι με κατάσχεση και καταστροφή του οχήματος (μάλιστα χωρίς δαπάνες του κατηγορούμενου - θα το κάνω μόνος μου με μεγάλη χαρά  )


----------



## azimuthios (May 24, 2013)

> Ειδικά αν ξυπνούσα κατά τις 4 τα ξημερώματα δεν ξανάκλεινε το μάτι με τίποτα.
> Και όχι μόνο από άγχος· και από δημιουργικό οίστρο. Λες και οι καλύτερες ιδέες μού κατεβαίνουνε μέσ' τ' άγρια μεσάνυχτα.



Παρομοίως! Και διδακτορικό και άλλα πράγματα και ανακοινώσεις σε συνέδρια και παραμύθια για τα παιδιά και τίτλους για επερχόμενα άρθρα, όλα μέσα στη νύχτα. Και πλέον έχω μπλοκάκι δίπλα ή δεν αντιστέκομαι στον οίστρο και σηκώνομαι και τα γράφω και μετά ξαναπέφτω όση ώρα απομένει μέχρι τις 7 που πρέπει να ξυπνήσω. 

Η Σίλβια Πλαθ έλεγε ότι έγραψε τα καλύτερα ποιήματά της από τις 4 έως τις 6 το πρωί... Μάλλον με επηρέασε τόσα χρόνια "κοντά" της... :)


----------



## azimuthios (May 24, 2013)

@dharvatis: ξέχασες στα χωριά που κατά σειρά από τις 8 το πρωί περνάει ο ψαράς, ο μανάβης, ο έμπορος με τα ρούχα και τις παντόφλες, ο τσιγγάνος με τις καρέκλες, ο τσιγγάνος με τα φυτά... :scared:

Πώς να κοιμηθείς μετά; Όταν δεν περνάνε αυτοί, ακούς μόνο πουλάκια...


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2013)

Ναι, ναι! «Ο... ψαράς!» «Φτου, πότε πήγε 8 η ώρα;;;»
Εμείς έχουμε και έναν που πουλάει... κιούπια!


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> ... Όταν δεν περνάνε αυτοί, ακούς μόνο πουλάκια...



https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/7486640384/h97DC88ED/


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Στο Πόρτσμουθ με ξυπνούσανε κάθε μέρα οι γλάροι. Στέκονταν στο παραθύρι μου και έβλεπαν τα νυσταγμένα μου μούτρα, παραξενεμένοι από την βουβή ησυχία που επικρατούσε από την άλλη πλευρά του τζαμιού, πίσω από έναν κόσμο θολό, γιατί βαριόμουν να καθαρίζω τα τζάμια. Απορημένοι γυρνούσαν τα κεφάλι τους 90 μοίρες, σαν να είχαν στραβολαιμιάσει, προσπαθώντας να χωθούν στα τρισκατάβαθα των ενδοτέρων των σκέψεών μου. Μία φρικτή υποψία περνούσε από τα, μεγέθους καρυδιού, μυαλά τους. Το βλέμμα τους πρόδιδε ότι αντιλαμβάνονταν πως κάτι σάπιο υπήρχε στο βασίλειο της Δανιμαρκίας. Ναι, είχα ξεχάσει, πάλι, να πετάξω τα σκουπίδια. Κι όμως, κάποιος βαθύτερος προβληματισμός καθρεφτιζόταν στα κρυστάλλινα, καθάρια σαν παγωμένη λίμνη, μάτια τους. Μια αδιόρατη μα τόσο φανερή θλίψη, πως η σχέση του ανθρώπου με την φύση είχε μπει σε τέλμα και το μέλλον προβλεπόταν ζοφερό, όσο και απροσπέλασ... συγγνώμη, ποιο ήταν το θέμα του νήματος;


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2013)

Δεν σας πιστεύω. 
Βαράνε καμπάνες: αχ τι ωραία, είναι Κυριακή, δεν έχουμε δουλειά σήμερα - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
Περνάει το μηχανάκι/ο κλαρινογαμπρός με τα σκυλάδικα: αχ τι ωραία, νύχτα είναι ακόμα, δεν χρειάζεται να σηκωθούμε - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
Περνάει η ντουντούκα με τις καρέκλες/τα ρετάλια/τα καρπούζια/τους φίκους: αχ τι ωραία, διακοπές, στην Αθήνα δεν ακούς τέτοια γραφικά - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
Κάνει σεξ ο αποπάνω: αχ τι ωραία, το φχαριστιέται η μαντάμ, πολλά μπράβο - άσε με κάτω ρε αγάπη μου (νομοτέλεια) - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.

Μοναδική εξαίρεση:
Παίζουν παιδάκια έξω απ' τη σκηνή στο κάμπινγκ: γ**ώ το στανιό σας, κωλόπαιδ.... - αααααχ τι ωραίααααα, είμαστε διακοπές, δεν πάω να ρίξω μια πρωινή βουτιά και ξανακοιμάμαι αργότερα όταν τα σκασμένα θα έχουν κατέβει στην παραλία;

Τα πάντα είναι θέμα προσέγγισης.


----------



## dharvatis (May 24, 2013)

Εύγε, σε συγχαίρω για την ψύχραιμη και υγιή αντιμετώπιση του φαινομένου :-D :-D :-D


----------



## azimuthios (May 24, 2013)

+1000 crystal!!!

Με τη διαφορά ότι τα παιδιά έξω από τη σκηνή είναι πλέον τα δικά μου... Και ότι η έλλειψη ύπνου συσσωρεύτηκε σε τέτοιο βαθμό που πλέον ο εγκέφαλος έχει πειστεί ότι όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις δεν αποτελούν αιτία για αλλαγή πλευρού, αλλά αφορμή για να σηκωθώ για να αποφύγω τον αέναο στροβιλισμό με το μάτι γαρίδα στο κρεβάτι... :clap:


----------



## Marinos (May 24, 2013)

Εγώ θέλω 8 ώρες, βολεύομαι και με έξι συχνά, αλλά δεν θέλω να μου στερήσετε τη σιέστα, έστω των είκοσι λεπτών.


----------



## cougr (May 25, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> @dharvatis: ξέχασες στα χωριά που κατά σειρά από τις 8 το πρωί περνάει ο ψαράς, ο μανάβης, ο έμπορος με τα ρούχα και τις παντόφλες, ο τσιγγάνος με τις καρέκλες, ο τσιγγάνος με τα φυτά... :scared:
> 
> Πώς να κοιμηθείς μετά; Όταν δεν περνάνε αυτοί, ακούς μόνο πουλάκια...



Τους πετεινούς, τους ξέχασες;


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

cougr said:


> Τους πετεινούς, τους ξέχασες;



Μπορώ; Δεν μπορώ. I'd gladly gumbo them.






Αμ τα σκυλιά; Όταν παύουνε αυτά, εδώ έχει και σκλόπες, κι όταν παύουνε αυτές, και αηδόνια τον Απρίλη-Μάη.


----------



## sarant (May 25, 2013)

Όταν έχω γραφείο, ξυπνάω περί τις 7μισι, οπότε εξορισμού οχτάωρο δεν συμπληρώνω, ούτε καν εφτάωρο. Και δεν έχω και δυνατότητα μεσημεριανής σιέστας (η οποία όμως μόνο όταν είμαι στην Ελλάδα είναι απαραίτητη). 

Έχει γίνει μια σοβαρή μελέτη που έδειξε ότι κοιμόμαστε κατά μέσον όρο πολύ λιγότερο από τους παππούδες μας (1-1,5 ώρα λιγότερο).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 25, 2013)

Εγώ το θέλω το 8ωρό μου για να λειτουργήσω καλά, αλλά δυστυχώς σπάνια το έχω.

Κοιμάμαι λειψά είτε γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω, είτε γιατί ξυπνάω μέσα στα άγρια μεσάνυχτα από το άγχος, είτε γιατί με έχουν πιάσει πάλι τα βρογχικά μου και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω από το βήχα, μέχρι που κάποια ωραία νύχτα ρίχνω μια άγρια σιέστα των 3 ωρών ή ξεραίνομαι από τις 9 το βράδυ ως τις 9 το άλλο πρωί και αναπληρώνω, και πάλι από την αρχή. 
Όχι πολύ υγιές πρόγραμμα, αλλά όσο δεν λύνεται το θέμα με τις αϋπνίες, δεν μπορεί να στρώσει. Ευτυχώς τώρα τελευταία λιγάκι έχουν ελαττωθεί.

Α, και είμαι πρωινός τύπος. Μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα δεν αποδίδω διόλου καλά, ούτε δουλειά ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Την ίδια δουλειά που το πρωί τη βγάζω σε μισή ώρα, το βράδυ θέλω πάνω από μία. Αν έχω πολλή δουλειά προτιμώ να σηκωθώ στις 5 τα ξημερώματα να ξεκινήσω, παρά να κάτσω ως τις 5 τα ξημερώματα να ξενυχτήσω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2013)

...
*Πολλές οι επιπτώσεις από την έλλειψη ύπνου* (Καθημερινή, 18-6-2013)

Περιορίζει το προσδόκιμο ζωής, ενώ επηρεάζει τη μνήμη. Πρέπει να κοιμόμαστε τουλάχιστον 7 ή 8 ώρες κάθε νύχτα για να λειτουργήσουμε ικανοποιητικά. Της JANE E. BRODY/THE NEW YORK TIMES

Αραγε αρκούν πέντε ή έξι ώρες ύπνου το βράδυ; Οχι και οι συνέπειες από την έλλειψη ύπνου είναι πολύ σοβαρότερες απ’ ό,τι νομίζαμε.

Σύμφωνα με τους επιστήμονες, χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον επτά ή οκτώ ώρες ύπνου κάθε νύχτα για να λειτουργήσουμε ικανοποιητικά. Η έλλειψή του βλάπτει την υγεία, περιορίζει το προσδόκιμο ζωής, ενώ επηρεάζει αρνητικά τη μνήμη, τη μάθηση, τη δημιουργικότητα, την παραγωγικότητα, τη συναισθηματική σταθερότητα.

Οι ειδικοί της ιατρικής σχολής του πανεπιστημίου του Πίτσμπουργκ και του Ψυχιατρικού Ινστιτούτου αναφέρουν ότι από την αϋπνία επηρεάζεται η καρδιά, οι πνεύμονες και οι νεφροί, η όρεξη, ο μεταβολισμός, το σωματικό βάρος, η λειτουργία του ανοσοποιητικού, η αντοχή μας στις διάφορες ασθένειες, η ευαισθησία στον πόνο, ο χρόνος αντίδρασης στα διάφορα ερεθίσματα, η διάθεση και η λειτουργία του εγκεφάλου. Επίσης, o κακός ύπνος βοηθά την εμφάνιση κλινικής κατάθλιψης.
...
Δεν είναι λίγες οι μελέτες που αποδεικνύουν ότι η έλλειψη ύπνου οδηγεί στην αύξηση του σωματικού βάρους. Συνήθως όσοι δεν καταφέρνουν να κοιμηθούν αρκετές ώρες έχουν πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο στη διάθεσή τους να πιουν και να τσιμπολογήσουν. Τα επίπεδα, ωστόσο, της ορμόνης λεπτίνης στο αίμα, αυτής δηλαδή που λέει στον εγκέφαλό μας ότι έχει χορτάσει, είναι πολύ χαμηλότερα σε όσους δεν έχουν κοιμηθεί επαρκώς. Ταυτόχρονα, τα επίπεδα της γκρελίνης, της ορμόνης που διεγείρει την όρεξη, είναι υψηλότερα.
...
Ο κίνδυνος καρδιαγγειακών νόσων είναι πολύ υψηλότερος σε όσους κοιμούνται λιγότερο από έξι ώρες την ημέρα, ενώ ακόμα και ένα βράδυ με κακό ύπνο μπορεί να προκαλέσει υπέρταση.

Ιάπωνες ερευνητές που πραγματοποιήσαν μελέτη σε 24.000 γυναίκες από 40 έως 79 ετών διαπίστωσαν ότι όσες κοιμούνταν λιγότερο από έξι ώρες το βράδυ είχαν πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να εμφανίσουν καρκίνο του μαστού. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, αυτό πιθανόν να είναι το αποτέλεσμα της περιορισμένης έκκρισης μελατονίνης.


*Cheating Ourselves of Sleep* (NY Times Health & Science Blog, June 17, 2013) by JANE E. BRODY






[...]
Some of the most insidious effects of too little sleep involve mental processes like learning, memory, judgment and problem-solving. During sleep, new learning and memory pathways become encoded in the brain, and adequate sleep is necessary for those pathways to work optimally. People who are well rested are better able to learn a task and more likely to remember what they learned. The cognitive decline that so often accompanies aging may in part result from chronically poor sleep.

With insufficient sleep, thinking slows, it is harder to focus and pay attention, and people are more likely to make poor decisions and take undue risks. As you might guess, these effects can be disastrous when operating a motor vehicle or dangerous machine.

In driving tests, sleep-deprived people perform as if drunk, and no amount of caffeine or cold air can negate the ill effects.


Η λεπτίνη χορταίνει και λεπταίνει, η γκρεμλίνη ανοίγει την όρεξη και παχαίνει, η χουζουρίνη όλα τα προλαβαίνει.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 22, 2013)

Αν δεν κλείσω οχτάωρο, είμαι ζόμπι για την υπόλοιπη μέρα. Και επειδή δεν είμαι ακριβώς πρωινός τύπος, με το ζόρι κουτσοκαταφέρνω ν' αντέξω τις μέρες δουλειάς με πέντε-έξι ώρες ύπνο (και μόνο μέχρι τις 4 το απόγευμα, μετά αρχίζει η κατάρρευση) αλλά αναπληρώνω τα πουσουκού με 10ωρα σερί, άνετα. Ο ύπνος για μένα είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτος και, εκτός από ανάγκη, είναι και η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση στη ζωή. Μεγαλύτερη από το φαΐ, τη μουσική, τα πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι ο ύπνος η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση, η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση είναι να ανοίγεις τα μάτια σου, να κοιτάς το ρολόι και να λες "μμμμ... δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα να ξυπνήσ... ζμμμζμμμμδ ζζζζζζζζζζζζ¨".


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2013)

crystal said:


> Δεν σας πιστεύω.
> Βαράνε καμπάνες: αχ τι ωραία, είναι Κυριακή, δεν έχουμε δουλειά σήμερα - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
> Περνάει το μηχανάκι/ο κλαρινογαμπρός με τα σκυλάδικα: αχ τι ωραία, νύχτα είναι ακόμα, δεν χρειάζεται να σηκωθούμε - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
> Περνάει η ντουντούκα με τις καρέκλες/τα ρετάλια/τα καρπούζια/τους φίκους: αχ τι ωραία, διακοπές, στην Αθήνα δεν ακούς τέτοια γραφικά - και αλλάζουμε πλευρό.
> ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Πολλές οι επιπτώσεις από την έλλειψη ύπνου* (Καθημερινή, 18-6-2013)


Άντε καλέ. Εμένα μου λες; 

Προσφάτως πήγα στο γιατρό, παραπονέθηκα για αίσθημα εξάντλησης και ιλίγγους.
Με εξέτασε και μου λέει, νευρική υπερκόπωση. Μήπως σας λείπει ύπνος; Μάγος είστε;, του λέω.
Μήπως δουλεύετε πολλές ώρες στο υπολογιστή; 
Μάλιστα, σκέφτηκα. Τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2013)

Κοίτα, το κόλπο το έχω βρει εγώ: Δουλεύεις τόσο που να μην προλαβαίνεις ούτε στο γιατρό να πας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 2, 2013)

Μέχρι που έρχεται αυτός σπίτι σου.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2013)

Ίσως τελικά το μυστικό να μην είναι στον ύπνο, αλλά στον υπνάκο: http://lifehacker.com/how-long-to-nap-for-the-biggest-brain-benefits-1251546669. ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μέχρι που έρχεται αυτός σπίτι σου.


Ή να σε πάνε με φορείο.


Zazula said:


> Ίσως τελικά το μυστικό να μην είναι στον ύπνο, αλλά στον υπνάκο.


Εγώ κοιμάμαι όρθια, βοηθάει αυτό γιατρέ μου;


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2014)

*...
Famous Writers’ Sleep Habits vs. Literary Productivity, Visualized*

by* Maria Popova
*_
The early bird gets the Pulitzer … sort of._



_
“In both writing and sleeping,”_ Stephen King observed in his excellent meditation on the art of “creative sleep” and wakeful dreaming, _“we learn to be physically still at the same time we are encouraging our minds to unlock from the humdrum rational thinking of our daytime lives.”_

Over the years, in my endless fascination with daily routines, I found myself especially intrigued by successful writers’ sleep habits — after all, it’s been argued that “sleep is the best (and easiest) creative aphrodisiac” and science tells us that it impacts everything from our moods to our brain development to our every waking moment. I found myself wondering whether there might be a correlation between sleep habits and literary productivity. The challenge, of course, is that data on each of these variables is hard to find, hard to quantify, or both. So I turned to Italian information designer Giorgia Lupi and her team at Accurat — who make masterful visualizations of cultural phenomena seemingly impossible to quantify — and, together, we set out to explore whether it might be possible to visualize such a correlation.

First, I handed them my notes on writers’ wake-up times, amassed over years of reading biographies, interviews, journals, and other materials. Many came from two books — _Daily Rituals: How Artists Work_ by Mason Currey and _Odd Type Writers: From Joyce and Dickens to Wharton and Welty, the Obsessive Habits and Quirky Techniques of Great Authors_ by Celia Blue Johnson — as well as from the _Paris Review_ interviews and various collections of diaries and letters.

We ended up with a roster of thirty-seven writers for whom wake-up times were available — this became the base data set, around which we set out to quantify, then visualize, the literary productivity of each author.

One important caveat is that there is an enormous degree of subjectivity in assessing a literary — or any creative — career, but since all information visualization is an exercise in subjective editorial judgment rather than a record of Objective Truth, we settled on a set of quantifiable criteria to measure “productivity”: number of published works and major awards received. Given that both the duration and the era of an author’s life affect literary output — longer lives offer more time to write, and some authors lived before the major awards were established — those variables were also indicated for context.





Lastly, I reached out to Wendy MacNaughton — illustrator extraordinaire and very frequent collaborator — and asked her to contribute an illustrated portrait for each of the authors.

The end result — a labor of love months in the making — is this magnificent visualization of the correlation between writers’ wake-up times, displayed in clock-like fashion around each portrait, and their literary productivity, depicted as different-colored “auras” for each of the major awards and stack-bars for number of works published, color-coded for genre. The writers are ordered according to a “timeline” of earliest to latest wake-up times, beginning with Balzac’s insomniac 1 A.M. and ending with Bukowski’s bohemian noon.

The most important caveat of all, of course, is that there are countless factors that shape a writer’s creative output, of which sleep is only one — so this isn’t meant to indicate any direction of causation, only to highlight some interesting correlations: for instance, the fact that (with the exception of outliers who are both highly prolific and award-winning, such as like Bradbury and King) late risers seem to produce more works but win fewer awards than early birds.

Pore over (_click the image to zoom_) and delight in drawing your own conclusions or merely in taking some voyeuristic enjoyment:





The visualization is available as a gorgeous giclée print, with a third of the proceeds donated to literacy nonprofit Room to Read and the rest split between Accurat and Wendy.

Πηγή: *brainpickings.org*


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
17 signs you're a night owl






an owl by night, a howl by day


----------

